# Urushi pens, long road ahead



## Teodor (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi all,
Today I applied the first layer of raw urushi and sealed the furo for next 24 hours.
15 layers remaining to obtain urushi pens in Negoro style.
This is my first ever batch of Urushi and it's part of the learning curve.
Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone
Regards,
Teo








Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 2, 2019)

Looking very good !


----------



## Pierre--- (Jun 2, 2019)

Go on Teodor, yuo have never been so close to the end!
How is made your furo?


----------



## Teodor (Jun 2, 2019)

Pierre--- said:


> Go on Teodor, yuo have never been so close to the end!
> How is made your furo?


Hehe, will see that in a month.
Furo it's made from multi layers panels impregnated against humidity. This panels are used in the bathrooms or saunas. Used only wooden nails, no glue.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark james (Jun 2, 2019)

I am already jealous of your finishing technique - Now I am going to be really jealous.   But I am looking forward to seeing your results.  Its nice to see folks pushing their boundaries and sharing their journey.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 2, 2019)

As one who loved the urushi finishes when I lived in Japan, it is good to see others branching into this finish. It is somewhat complicated and is antithetical to quick finishes; But the correct procedures produce vast steps forward in beautiful finishes that the artistic and affluent crowds recognize.

You work is excellent!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 2, 2019)

Looking great!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Lmstretch (Jun 2, 2019)

Where did you learn how to apply the Urushi finish, can you share?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## johncrane (Jun 3, 2019)

well done looks really good


----------



## leehljp (Jun 3, 2019)

LMStretch: 





> Where did you learn how to apply the Urushi finish, can you share?


Several internet sites discuss this.


			https://www.woodspirithandcraft.com/blog/urushi
		





__





						About Urushi(japan lacquer)
					





					www.eurus.dti.ne.jp
				







__





						Urushi Lacquer | Mejiro Co.
					






					www.mejiro-japan.com
				



*Warning:* http://www.wardukarmouries.com/Info/Urushi.html
Pen Company: https://www.carolinapencompany.com/urushi-price-guide


----------



## Lmstretch (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Teodor (Jun 3, 2019)

Lmstretch said:


> Where did you learn how to apply the Urushi finish, can you share?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


I have sailed the vast web for information, finally decided to jump and learn by doing. Mistakes are the most valuable and rarely will find people giving you the most important information. Fail fast fail often, it's a little bit expensive but knowledge has no value .

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierre--- (Jun 4, 2019)

Teodor said:


> Hehe, will see that in a month.


Thanks Teodor, I'll wait impatiently. 

I also am following my way to urushi, a bit different from yours it seems: I started with what we call European lacquer, learning with a French master the same techniques than the Japanese about metal powders or sheets, colors, embossing, sanding layers, inlaying mother-of-pearl and the like. I wish I could give a try to real urushi now, one problem being finding supplies. Would you mind sharing your contacts and the supplies of interest for us pen makers?


----------



## Teodor (Jun 5, 2019)

Dictum.com bases in Germany, close enough from you
Voila, c'est en forgeant que l'on devient forgeron 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierre--- (Jun 5, 2019)

Merci Teodor!


----------

